# Words they can say???



## Breny

I want to teach Andre to talk but thought I better ask what words are they capable of saying???
What does your tiel say?

Thanks!


----------



## Aly

Boys tend to have the ability to talk but just keep in mind he may not. Most are just really good singers. My Ziggy picked up some words but he doesn't pick up fast- most of the new things he learns sound like giberish for a good while. They seem to practice it over and over until they get it.
So far he say (VERY clearly) Pretty bird, Pretty baby, Hey Baby, Hey pretty baby, Love you and he blow kisses. I'll post a video soon so you guys can hear him.


----------



## kimmikefids

mine say hello...pretty boy and pretty bird.....mum and dad have heard him say i love you and naughty boy but i havent yet.....i would start with hello....his name is prolly a good one too


----------



## Plukie

There is quite a bit on here that I have put about Dooby and his talking.......we practically hold conversations...whether he understands them or not is two different things. LOL. I swear by the method of just talking to them, saying the same things when you do the same job for example, when I change the water in the dish, I always say "I'll get you some fresh water" Dooby hasn't actually said that yet, but he "knows" what I mean. Food time is "Yum Yum" so when Dooby eats, he says "Yum Yum" I know, I know, I'm trying to teach him not to talk with his mouth full, but he hasn't got to learn manners yet! When I uncover him in the mornings I always say "Good Morning!" So, Dooby says "Good Morning!" By teaching them that way it's not boring, you aren't sat in front of the cage repeating over and over the same words hoping that he will pick it up. There are a lot of video clips of Dooby on here and also on You Tube. Here is a link to some clips http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6545


----------



## Cheryl

Mine say hello and i love you.. but suck at it (shhh don't tell them I said that). I think their talent its whistling.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

These are the words I have heard Spike say good night, good bird, good boy, pretty bird, pretty boy, come here, Spike, right now, oh oh, peek a boo, what are you doing, I love you, gimme a kiss, kisses, see you later, Iam a pretty boy, scritches, I got to go to work, Hi baby, Hi Bandit, See you in a bit, Icarus and do you want to go to bed, Budgie boy, and lets go. He has said these things clearly and more than once. I just talk to him like Plukie does with Dooby. Lately Spikes favourite thing to say is I got to go to work see you later.


----------



## JC-mom

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Lately Spikes favourite thing to say is I got to go to work see you later.



I saw your video of Spike saying this; I thought it was SO cute! It even inspired me to start telling Chuckie "see you later" when I leave the room!


----------



## bigmikey36

Chico will only talk and only says hello if he meets someone new. He's a little show off and like to let everyone he meets know exactly how smart he is. If its just him and dad well he doesn't have to impress his daddy cuz he gets his food every day anyways lol
Mikey


----------

